# Influência do homem na precipitação



## Rog (25 Jul 2007 às 09:30)

Estudo prova influência do homem nos níveis de precipitação

Investigadores canadianos e norte-americanos relacionam a relação entre a actividade humana e os níveis de precipitação registados no século XX, depois de encontrarem provas da existência de alterações do padrão de precipitação provocadas pela acção do homem.


No estudo, a esta semana publicado na revista ‘Nature’, os cientistas compararam as alterações observadas nos níveis de precipitação registados ao longo do século XX com as alterações simuladas em 14 modelos climáticos. "A acção humana teve uma influência detectável nas alterações observadas na precipitação média e estas mudanças não podem ser explicadas pelas variações climáticas internas ou pela acção da natureza", refere cujos resultados sugerem que a acção humana contribuiu de forma significativa para o aumento de precipitação observado nas latitudes médias do Hemisfério Norte, também designadas por Zona Temperada; para uma situação de seca nos trópicos e sub-trópicos do mesmo hemisfério; e provocaram o aumento da humidade nos sub-trópicos e trópicos profundos do Hemisfério Sul.

A influência humana no clima já tinha sido detectada na temperatura do ar à superfície, na pressão do nível do mar, na temperatura da atmosfera livre, na altura da tropopausa (a camada intermediária entre a troposfera e a estratosfera) e no índice de aquecimento do oceano.

Fonte: Ciênciapt.net


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2007 às 11:35)

Mais um estudo que certamente provocará muita polémica e discussão a juntar a muitas outras.

Aqui vai o destaque da Nature, a ver se depois temos acesso ao estudo.



> *Rainfall changes linked to human activity
> Greenhouse-gas emissions have made the Northern Hemisphere wetter.*
> Human activity has made the weather wetter in a large slice of the Northern Hemisphere, say researchers. It has also made the regions just south of the Equator wetter, and those just north of it drier.
> 
> ...





> *The Rain in Spain Stays Mainly in the Plain. Or Does It?
> Climate change explains shifting rainfall patterns: wet places getting wetter and dry places drier *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2007 às 12:02)

Sobre todos estes estudos e toda as polémicas sobre as alterações climáticas, a minha opinião pessoal é que eu tenho que respeitá-los, quem sou eu com toda a minha ignorância para colocar em causa o trabalho de tantos e tantos cientistas muitas vezes brilhantes. Aqui há uns meses acho que foi o Lula do Brasil que sintetizou isso muito bem. Era mais ou menos qualquer coisa deste género: Se tivermos um familiar gravemente doente e  7 ou 8 reputados médicos a indicarem-me que uma determinada operação é a melhor opção e outros 2 ou 3 disserem o contrário, em quais eu vou confiar ? Eles é que são os especialistas... O que não quer dizer que não devemos ter todos um olho critico sobre as coisas obviamente.


No entanto há uma coisa que me enerva brutalmente, sempre me enervou, e já falei mais vezes disso. É o alarmismo, o sensacionalismo.

Por exemplo, este estudo a publicar na Nature, deve ser um estudo muito sério. Mas haveria necessidade de ilustrar o mesmo com esta imagem ? Que os Media em geral sejam sensacionalistas compreende-se, é assim com tudo, mas na Nature era de evitar ...







Ontem o Jeff Masters, um dos fundadores do WUnderground e especialista em ciclones tropicais falava do mesmo. A propósito dum artigo sobre a relação entre os oceanos mais quentes e a intensidade dos furacões ("Warmer Oceans, Stronger Hurricanes"), o Jeff Masters disse que o artigo era excelente, tinha coisa muito boas, mas que por outro lado resvalou para o disparate. 

O Jeff Masters ridicularizou o artigo porque o artigo que falava de super-furacões gigantes no futuro e vinha ilustrado com um furacão com umas 5000 milhas de diametro, com um eyewall de 200 milhas...

Obviamente ao Jeff saltou-lhe a tampa ao ver tamanha barbaridade e explicou muito bem que tal cenário era um completo disparate, totalmente ridiculo,   porque simplesmente não havia espaço para na Terra se desenvolverem tais sistemas... e em vez de "Hurricane" no gozo apelidou tal coisa de "SciAmicane"

*E atenção, que o Jeff Masters é um conhecido warmer... ou seja, até entre os warmers se nota irritabilidade, muitos começam a ficar fartos do exagero, dos disparates e do sensacionalismo.*




> The July 2007 issue of Scientific American has an article called "Warmer Oceans, Stronger Hurricanes" (referred to as "Warmer Water, SUPER HURRICANES" on the cover). The article is written by Dr. Kevin E. Trenberth, head of the Climate Analysis Section at the National Center for Atmospheric Research, and a lead author on the landmark 2007 climate report issued by the UN's Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC). The article makes the case that "evidence is mounting that global warming enhances a cyclone's damaging winds and flooding rains." The article presents some solid evidence to substantiate that point of view, which I will share below. However, I was disappointed in the general tone of the piece, which was over-hyped and did not paint an objective view of the current scientific thinking on the global warming/hurricane issue.
> 
> *The hype*
> First off, the reader is hit with a dramatic full-page artist's depiction of the global super-hurricane of the future--a massive 5000-mile diameter Caribbean storm the size of North America. The storm's 200-mile eye is wider than the Florida Peninsula! Whoa, I said when looking at the whopper "SciAmicane". No doubt many readers perusing the magazine, trying to decide whether to buy it, had the same reaction and plunked down their $5 to read about this grim threat. OK, lets talk reality here. The largest tropical cyclone on record, Supertyphoon Tip of 1979, had a diameter of 1380 miles--less than one third the size of the SciAmicane. A storm like the SciAmicane cannot physically exist on Earth unless the oceans were to super-heat to about 122° F (50° C). Only an asteroid impact or similar calamity could create such a hypercane. Even the most extreme global warming scenarios do not heat the oceans to 122°, so the SciAmicane is there to sell magazines, not to illustrate what global warming might do to hurricanes.
> ...


----------



## Minho (25 Jul 2007 às 19:16)

Percebo a irritação do Jeff Masters artigos destes só servem para desacreditar a ciência que hoje em dia já é tão maltratada... Basta ver os comentários na rua sobre o Verão quente que nos aguardava, dá pena ver como as pessoas gozam, descredibilizam e lhes reforça ainda mais a convicção que os meteorologistas são todos um bando de lunáticos que lançam uns búzios para fazerem previsões...


----------

